# The Prestige



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just watched this last night and I have to say it was pretty good. I think Christopher Nolan is a great director as his movies keep you guessing. The ending was pretty cool and had me fooled. Has anybody else watched this yet?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed the first 2/3 of this movie. 

Because the movie is about magicians, you are led to adopt a careful attitude. Don't believe what you see because there is a trick. Then the writers toss in a wild sci-fi twist and expect you to believe it. It really pulled me out of it.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Call me a geek, but I liked the parts about Tesla more than the real story. Made me want to read more about his experiments.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Finally watched this the other night. Overall a good movie. I had read this thread prior, and while not really much of a spoiler, I did note Ayreonaut's comment about the sci-fi stuff being thrown in at the end. I have to agree that the part about the Tesla machine was a bit out of step with the rest of the show. Everything else was based on it being a trick, a machine in the background, smoke and mirrors.

All in all, a good movie, with some twists and turns at the end... I think I should watch the last 20 minutes again to make sure I got it all!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

What about SQ? Bass? good, bad? lots few?


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

majorloser said:


> Call me a geek, but I liked the parts about Tesla more than the real story. Made me want to read more about his experiments.



Me too!

It was the only thing that kept me from turning it off.
That and Scarlett...she could have used more screen time in period costumes though:daydream:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, its funny. I bought the Blu-ray of this movie months ago, but never watched it. Then, a couple of weeks ago I found some time and threw it in. Decent movie. Great picture, good sound, interesting story on several levels, and a surprise ending that wrapped it up nicely. I'd recommend a viewing for anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------

